# Refurb My mk2 focus st alloys



## foreverford (Jun 17, 2011)

hi guys,

so I'm going to attempt to change the colour of my alloy wheels, (focus st mk2)

currently they are black, but want to go back to a silver, natural looking alloy colour, And Ill be using rattle cans

can anyone recommend a decent silver to use?

also, what primer is the best, and what lacquer? And whats the best method of rub and buff after lacquer?

cheers Guys


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I used the Upol aerosols from here to refurb my alloys. Very cheap prices and I am happy ish with the finish. The preparation is the key thing. There are lots of guides on here. I am going to re do one of them because I rushed the top coat.

http://www.carrestorationpaints.co.uk/product-category/sale-products/


----------

